# My Brasilia Roma Cappuccino is finally here!



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

It was delivered and plumed in by an engineer from Caffe Society this morning.

The service i got from Caffe Society was really good and even though they usually deal with commercial customers it was no problem.









First impressions: It is a very good machine the steaming power is amazing and was able to get silky smooth milk on the first attempt. The steam wand has a 4 hole tip. It also has what Brasilia call a Rossi Brewing System, not sure what it is exactly and a hot water wand.

Its pretty big compared to the Classic and a lot heavier! 28kg without water in it! It has a 2 litre water tank and a rotary pump.

The machine is reconditioned but in very good condition. New it was £1700 and i got it for £840 inc VAT. It also came with 6kg of coffee, 100 sachets of hot chocolate, 1000 sugar sticks, 1 litre bell shaped pitcher, some takeaway cups, cleaning powder for backflushing and a spatula which i probably wont use.

I have attached some pictures too.

Chris


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Now that looks like a solid piece of kit for the home! You'll have fun with that, I'm sure.

Here's a link to a user manual incase you need it (Italian and English)

http://www.brasilia-coffee.co.uk/downloads/roma-manual.pdf


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah i definitely will have some fun with it.

Thanks for the link too, much appreciated.

Chris


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

A very nice machine you have there. Have you had many comments from visitors, or family members, or having a commercial machine in your kitchen?


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Wow. Just wow. Congratulations.


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Who else got straight on Ebay looking for used 1group commercial machines after seeing this?









Congrats, I'm "well jelz", as the locals here in Essex say. Would love something like that, partly for the play, partly for the showing off


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That's a great price for a hefty piece of kit for home use.

Good to see pics of the machine too. Thanks for sharing them


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments.

The first thing friends said was, wow, followed by make me a drink then.









The machine so far has been good. I love how I don't have to wait around anymore for the machine to catch up like I did with the classic, steam is always ready and a lot more powerful although, not as powerful as the Synesso cyncra I got to use on Friday (I would love to own that machine







). The poor little mc2 looks out of place next to the Roma Cappuccino. A better grinder wil eventually be on the list but the mc2 is fine for now.

Chris


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

Just a little update on the machine so far.

The steam pressure was at 1 bar which is fine but kept dropping by half when the steam was turned on. I told Caffe Society about this and they sent an engineer out today. Brilliant service, can't fault them for anything. I do find it amusing that both the engineer that installed the machine and the one that came out today were looking for a coffee shop.

To solve the problem he adjusted the pressurestat and he also moved the water level probe down an inch so less water came into the boiler. The steam is plenty powerful enough now and I can steam milk really fast.

Chris


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Glad to hear you are still enjoying your machine and able to iron out minor kinks.


----------

